# Go UNC!



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sammy in her UNC jersey. She's almost 6 months old.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Beautiful markings and color. :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

What a pretty girl. I like her jersey too.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She is a cutie. Way to go supporting her school... what is she studying lol.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Vanessa said:


> She is a cutie. Way to go supporting her school... what is she studying lol.



Sammy and I are both studying medicine. Well, I study, she sits on my lap.  

This is our last summer off!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol great chi


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is such a cutie pie


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Beautiful Beautiful little girl!


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

Isn't Sammy just the cutest thing?! I love the jersey!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She is way to cute. I love her little top.

Leslie


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

How cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy...brains and beauty...she has it all LOL She is just adorable !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she is a stunner and looks lovely in her top


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's really beautiful ! beautiful color 

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so pretty!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is just gorgeous!! Love her little top too!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

so beautiful.... I love her little face...


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

AWWWW so so beautiful!!!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Aww Sammie!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

such a pretty pretty girl (hehe i'm partial to that color though  )


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is just precious


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Go UNC!!*

I just love her and my husband went to that school!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I just want to kiss her!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is just too cute.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Such a cutie pie!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a cute little cheerleader!  Goooo Team!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

She is a real beauty. She looks so much like my Jasmine, especially in the second pic. Jasmine's coat has a little more red in it, and her mask is darker, but there is just something about the face that really reminds me so much of Jasmine. Maybe it's the eyes and ears.


----------

